
A Former Yankees Prospect on the Athletics Is Suing the White Sox - wglb
https://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/a-former-yankees-prospect-on-the-athletics-is-suing-the-white-sox/
======
paulcole
Former NFL player Reggie Bush is suing the city of St. Louis (which no longer
even has an NFL team) over something similar. He was injured after slipping on
concrete near the sidelines in their stadium.

[https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/reggie-bush-to-sue-
city-o...](https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/reggie-bush-to-sue-city-of-st-
louis-over-injury-suffered-vs-rams/)

